# Help, car won't start



## Rohan Corbin (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi my name is Rohan, i have a 2007 nissan bluebird sylphy, it cranks but won't start,i changed o2 sensors, crankshaft, mass airflow, pcv valve, coil packs, spark plugs,still no start,cranks very strong but no start,can anyone give me some pointers ?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

First you need some old-school diag, check the fundamentals. Does it have spark? Does it have fuel? Is there a key/security light lit on the dashboard? You can easily check if it has fuel by spraying some Brakleen or throttle body cleaner down the intake past the air filter. If it starts and then dies, then your problem is no-fuel reaching the injectors. To check spark, pull a coil and plug, ground the body of the plug while someone cranks the engine. You should see a visible spark across the electrodes. If it has a key/security lamp lit, then the NVIS system isn't recognizing your key and the ECM is killing spark. You have to find out why, bad key, bad IMMU, etc.


----------

